# FF Guys, looking for a measurement



## jthebigjay (Aug 27, 2016)

Last weekend i was running my FF18 with the front snow blade on it to move a pile of gravel and the linkage broke. 

I was only able to recover one side of the linkage and was hoping someone might be able to help with a rough / close-ish measurement of how long this link is suppose to be so i can fab one up.

Its the link that runs up to the bracket where the front blade's lift arm mounts to.

#46 in the diagram. #18 is where the lift arm from the front blade would attach.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks guys.

Here is the manual if the picture doesn't show very well. Page 28. 

http://www.stripmine.org/sears/manuals/ff24.pdf


----------

